# The drug song



## NaptimeNate (Jan 29, 2012)

Some of you may have heard the drug song, or whatever kids are calling it these days. The REAL name of the song is "Crusty Memories". It's a fairly catchy song if you have time to look it up on Youtube. The reason I'm writing this post is because I wrote that song back in 2008, but I've heard from several of my traveling friends that some crusty kid is trying to take credit for writing it. The kid I'm looking for goes by the name of "Luke". He's from Nashville from what I hear, and probably plays guitar. I just want to set the record straight with that kid. Taking credit for other people's work is not just wrong, it's really pathetic. If you want to be a musician, that's great, but give credit where credit is due. Alright? So, if you've heard this song before, and if you know anyone taking credit for it, please let me know. I'd really like to confront them about it. Just look up Naptime Nate on the internet, and you'll be sure to find me. Write me an email, a comment on one of my pages, or even send me a Facebook message. I just want to set the record straight. Plagiarism is wrong.


----------



## Heron (Jan 29, 2012)

that's fucked up but not surprising. good song though mate

welcome to STP


----------



## NaptimeNate (Feb 6, 2012)

Heron said:


> that's fucked up but not surprising. good song though mate
> 
> welcome to STP


Thanks, man. It is fucked up. Plagiarism is pretty pathetic, but I guess there are some pretty pathetic people in this world. Anyhow, thanks for the kind words and the warm welcome. God bless.


----------



## Coby Neal (Feb 7, 2012)

yeah i listened to the song, then i listened to it a couple more times. i enjoyed it. fuck that other guy


----------



## Cristian (Feb 7, 2012)

yeah that's a sick song bro i like it!
and also welcome


----------



## NaptimeNate (Jun 13, 2012)

You can still listen to it HERE if you want... http://www.myspace.com/BeerMonie


----------

